# Teversal



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have booked a few days at the Teversal C&CC which has brilliant reviews, and my Husband's Dad (now deceased) used to work at the old Teversal pit, which apparently is now a country park, and opposite the caravan site.

Our Son and his Wife will be coming with us along with a two year and a one year old, can anyone suggest any must see's in that area ? My Husband was born not far away so is looking forward to looking up a few old haunts, we think the Pub nearby was the first one he ever had too much to drink in............many years ago now :wink: Also intend to visit where I was born in Kirkby.

My Son would like to take the toddlers to a zoo or something like that ? I am sure that somewhere I read that there was something in Nottingham (not a zoo) that would be good for toddlers.

Thanks Nette


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nette

I stopped off there last year overnight. very well run CCC franchise. The pit is now a country park, super walking and views across the countryside. I walked down to the local social club and had a drink, (old miners club) it's a big place, and they do good cheap meals - there were coach parties arriving for dinner!!

i'm sure some locals will come along with details of what's around the area.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Nette,

Only thing I can think of is the White Post Farm which is on the A614 near Farnsfield, lots of animals which they can get close to, also Wheel Gate which is a butterfly farm (like walking through an aviary) with amusements for children opposite.

The Major Oak and Sherwood Visitor Centre would be interesting for adults but probably not for toddlers.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Teversal is very near to Hardwick Hall, which can be seen from the statue of the miner at the top of the hill.

There is a walk along a disused railway line, within walking distance of the site

Crich Tramway Museum is an easy drive, as is Matlock and Matlock Bath
Aquarium and Holograph Museum at Matlock Bath are OK for kiddies
Also Gullivers Kingdom at Matlock Bath (kiddy rides etc) and Cable cars going across the valley

White Post Farm near Farnsfield, sign posted from Mansfield to Newark road has all the cuddly creatures

Chatsworth isn't too far, and has a Farm Park (bit dear though) no pun intended

Crooked Spire in Chesterfield is worth a look, and the drive to Matlock from Chersterfield provides stopping places with great views east toward Nottinghamshire, Bolsover Castle, Chesterfield and Sheffield.

My experience of the site is very positive, and they will always help and advise.

Enjoy 

Otto


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

There's a visitor centre in the village which has a small display giving the area's coalmining history.

As mentioned above, there are some good walking trails in the country park across the road, with excellent views.

Details of some farms to visit with a good variety of animals Here


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone, just to add this is winter touring so some things might not be open I guess (should have said in my first post LOL).


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My daughter, who has twin girls, recommends that you have a look at
http://www.sundownadventureland.co.uk/, lots of things for toddlers to do apparently. Directions on the website.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Nette,

I know this area very well as it is only 3 miles away.There are lots of good dog walks for your two very close to the Teversal site.They are mainly old railway tracks that connected the numerous closed down local collieries that have been converted into trails.

An excellent pub 2 minutes walk away from the site is the Carnarvon arms,named after a famous local man Lord Carnarvon who was involved with the discovery of Tutankhanum's tomb in the 1920's. http://www.egyptiandreams.co.uk/keywords/tutankhamun/carnarvon death tutankhamen.php

A good place to start would be the visitor centre in Teversal where there is access to the Teversal trail,there is a large pub opposite called the Teversal Grange with good parking,they do a lovely carvery as well.

As has been mentioned already Hardwick Hall is a must see,a ,mansion once owned by Bess of Hardwick which is now a National Trust property.A stunning property with lots of interesting paintings and antiques.It's only 2 miles from the site but the lanes are narrow,pm me for an alternative route.

Then there is Clumber Park about 15 miles away,a 3000 acre estate in beautiful woodland and ideal for the m/home,we often take the dogs there for the day as it's our favourite place.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Nette

I have been twice this year, but take your levelling chocks as many pitches slop front to back and others slope side to side. 

There is a Crown Carvery about 2 miles away. 

The nearby Carnarvon pub has recently been refurbished. 

Bus stop outside the site to Mansfield, Sutton and clay Cross. 

Russell

Edit - also, you are quite close the te shopping outlet thing near J28 of the M1, and also Oak Tree motorhomes if you fancy some shopping!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow I didn't expect so many replies...............brilliant thanks it sounds good.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

If you are visiting in winter, Hardwick Hall will be closed.

However,

The park will be open and the lakes. You can walk around the outer grounds of the hall which has the "Old Hall" (English Heritage) and the "New Hall" (National trust) the old Hall was destroyed by Fire.

At the bottom end of the park, there is an old coach Inn (called Hardwick Inn) this is very "olde world" virtually untouched in several hundred years, they do meals and have a large "malt collection"  

Near the Inn is a series of lakes that you can walk around, with paths to the Inn or the Halls.

For the kiddies the nearest decent "Farm Park" is the White Post farm park, situated on the A614 at Farnsfield.

Matlock Bath is worth a visit, which has a cable car to "The Heights of Abraham", if you visit on a sunny Sunday, the town is a mecca for bikers of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Micky 

When we have said we are going to Teversal, some of the family have laughed as if to say 'why go there' esp my MIL but to be honest it sounds as if it is going to be a good base for a winter week away, and the site sounds really good too, apparently the loos and showers are like those in a posh hotel.

Just to add we were going to go to a CC site, but as usual they could only do Mon-Fri as weekend booked, then we looked at another CC site in Derbyshire again the same.................their loss two units for a week that they couldn't accomodate at the weekends. Whats the betting they def will have empty pitches on both sites over the weekend when others don't turn up. I think the C&CC have got it right.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Its a nice site, and there is lots to do, I hope you enjoy it as much as the rest of us obviously have


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's what the site used to look like!!!!!

Teversal can hardly pretend to be the prettiest village on earth.










However, nearby

Here's where I swam as a child until the gamekeeper used to chase us away!! the Halls can be seen at the top of the picture. Truly Gods country










Not forgetting the Inn


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Brill pics Micky you might have known my Husband as a kid, as he often talks about walking to Hardwick Hall etc etc but he left that area around 1972/3 I think he is looking forward to just re-visiting old haunts.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Brill pics Micky you might have known my Husband as a kid, as he often talks about walking to Hardwick Hall etc etc but he left that area around 1972/3 I think he is looking forward to just re-visiting old haunts.


I grew up in a village called Glapwell, which is the opposite side of Hardwick to Teversal, remember getting a new pair of "bumper boots" for the six weeks holidays, and throwing them away when the hols finished. Hardwick was our playground.

A bit different to todays kids, who are more likely to wear out their thumbs on the xbox360's :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My Husband was from Tibshelf and says he used to take jam sandwiches and a bottle of water for a picnic to Hardwick Hall, as you say things are so different now.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Tibby!

Know it well, very handy for Matlock and the Derbyshire dales.


Oh forgot to mention, for the kiddies, if you visit Castleton there are the Blue John Caverns, Treak Cliff Cavern is probably the best, with guided tours (and stalegmites!!)

The Derwent dam is also worth a visit (they practiced the dam buster raids here)


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Don't forget your only 30 mins away from Chatsworth.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for asking the question. I am an amateur Egyptologist and also doing my family history,my fathers parents came from the area.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The franchisees at Teversal run a car hire service from the site

So no need to tow or move the m/home, you can rent by the day


----------

